# Our foals!



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

beautiful foals!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

What a great looking crop of foals! I love the 3rd one!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Beautiful, I like the third one (chestnut colt?). He looks like he's going to be a handsome guy. And powerful!


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

How cute! Much congrats to you for the beautiful babies!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

They are so cute!!   Congrats.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

I love your photos :wink:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh my they're all so adorable! I love the first pic a lot.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Aww, love, aren't they precious. 
Congrats!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Very cute, what breeds?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

They are so dang cute! I want more..lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Too cute....sugary sweet...


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks eveyone, they are a great bunch of foals, really friendly!
They are all irish sport horses, we only breed irish horses!
i'll post more pics later!


----------

